# Buying Equalizer Hitch. What Do I Need To Get?



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

Just pulled the trigger on the purchase of 2012 outback 250rs. With our hybrid we have been using sway bar/wdh but want to have the better hitch for the bigger camper. Salesman at Holman says they don't have the best prices on the hitch and suggested purchasing it and bringing it with us for them to install.

We have a 06 Nissan armada Le. I know I need to buy the 1000lb equalizer, but what else do I need to bring as well?

Tia!!

Jennifer


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Your TT ship weight is 5980, and the carrying capacity is 1570. Hitch weight is 640.

IMHO you should figure on about 1200 pounds of your "stuff" in the TT--water, propane, food and beer in the reefer, kitchen stuff, clothing, tools, and all the stuff for towing in the storage areas, etc. Your bikes can add another 100 pounds, too.

Thus I would get a weight-distribution hitch capable of handling at least 7550 (the max of the TT), and hitch bars of at least 1000 pound capacity. I'd be tempted to overbuy a little--if you sell the TT and buy a bigger one, you don't want to have to spend another $600 - $800 for a bigger hitch assembly.

The Armada is rated at about 9200 pounds towing capacity. You should check carefully the capacities of your TV and make sure that your passenger load, cooler, generator (?), and so forth stay within the vehicle limits.

We got our TT at Holman in April '09--they'll do a good job, IMHO. Good luck!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The 10,000/1000 Equal-i-zer will be perfect for your trailer. I have the same setup and am totally happy with it. People say they are noisy, but I find there is even a fair bit of creaking when I move the trailer around without the Equal-i-zer. I wonder how much of the noise that's blamed on the hitch, is just the trailer suspension.

The best price I know of, is RV Wholesalers. RV Wholesalers Equal-i-zer

Their price includes free shipping. When I bought mine from them, I also bought the 2 5/16 ball, Equal-i-zer lube, and the lost pin survival pack. I spread a little lube on the rubbing surfaces about every fifth time I use the trailer. It makes things quieter and reduces wear on the contact areas. So far I haven't needed any of the spare pins, but they would be tough to find if one went missing in some back woods campsite.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I noticed in your other post that you were wondering about the shank. The hitch comes with the standard shank. Unless your truck is sky-high, the standard shank should work fine. Full size vans, like mine, have a lot lower hitch height than pick-ups, so I was wondered if the standard shank would adjust high enough to meet the Outback. It did!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I also have a 250RS and tow with a suv,we purchased the equilizer e-4 with 1,000 lb bars,and it works very well.As far as upgrading all you have to purchase is the heavier bars as the hitch head is the same as per equilizer.Good Luck and congrats on the new camper


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Ordered the equalizer 1000lb from rv wholesalers along with the hitch head, lost pin survival pack and the lubricant.

Things we know this time. Equalizer needs to set up BEFORE the load leveling kicks in on the armada! Dealer we bought the hybrid from did it after load leveling!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CampingRus said:


> Things we know this time. Equalizer needs to set up BEFORE the load leveling kicks in on the armada! Dealer we bought the hybrid from did it after load leveling!


That would be important!


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

You may have some trouble tightening the hitch ball as there is not much room for a socket. Equalizer sells a special thin walled socket for a 3/4" drive impact wrench but I took everything to an RV dealer and they tightened the ball for me for free.

I tow my 210RS with Nissan Titan which is the same chassis as your Armada and also have the Equalizer hitch. You will be fine with the standard shank.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Lakewood said:


> You may have some trouble tightening the hitch ball as there is not much room for a socket. Equalizer sells a special thin walled socket for a 3/4" drive impact wrench but I took everything to an RV dealer and they tightened the ball for me for free.


That's what I did too. If memory serves me correctly, the recommended torque for the ball was 420 ft. lbs. There's no way I could get near that with my tools.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Holman will be setting up the hitch for us, so hopefully they have all the tools available.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I use the Sway Bracket Jackets and they keep the hitch fairly quiet. You might give them a try if you find the hitch noisy.

Mike


----------

